# How would one realize this figured bass?



## CarlHaydn284 (Jul 12, 2020)

I was reading CPE Bach’s essay and came upon this section and I am very confused on how to realize this figured bass. The language he uses is kind of archaic and I don’t get it. Can someone explain the figure 221 as well as rules 9 and 10?


----------



## CarlHaydn284 (Jul 12, 2020)

For instance I would think the first chord is a D major chord, second is E flat major, third is E major and fourth is an F major.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

This query would be more aptly posted in the Music Theory Forum below. But to answer your question: Yes, all are major chords in root position. Isolated accidentals like those without any accompanying number apply to the 3rd of the chord. In the case of the E-flat and F or any other stand alone bass note, one assumes a diatonic third above the bass.


----------

